# Citizen NH8350-59L Blue Dial Automatic



## Phariance

Does anyone own a Citizen NH8350-59L ?

I noticed it on Long Island watches:

Citizen Automatic Watch with Stainless Steel Bracelet #NH8350-59L

I'm interested in getting it, but there seems to be very little information or photos of it on the internet. So if you own one, please post pics


----------



## MandoBear

Looks pretty decent. The 8200 is Citizen's most basic, workhorse, auto movement - but generally pretty accurate in my experience, and durable. Looks like a nice, classic type of watch.


----------



## Phariance

MandoBear said:


> Looks pretty decent. The 8200 is Citizen's most basic, workhorse, auto movement - but generally pretty accurate in my experience, and durable. Looks like a nice, classic type of watch.


ok thanks, good to know about the movement. I was intially attracted to this watch because of the nice textured blue dial. Think it would go really well on a brown leather strap too. And so cheap!


----------



## iamchetan

Hi. I treaded myself to this watch this Christmas. I have smallish wrists and like to keep my watches <= 40 mm. This watch suits me perfectly. BTW - I am thinking of replacing the steel bracelet with a brown leather strap myself.


----------



## Phariance

My Citizen NH8350 came in today from Long Island Watches. Unbelievable for the price

http://www.longislandwatch.com/Citiz...nh8350-59l.htm









I'll post more pics when i have it changed to a leather strap


----------



## iamchetan

Here is my nh8350-59l watch with a brown leather strap.


----------



## shea2812

I have a citizen with 8200 that is competing for wrist time with seiko 6309-7040. It keeps better time than the Seiko! Chunky case too.


----------



## Phariance

Here it is on the leather


----------



## T2B

Always erred towards Seiko over Citizen (kind of like a Ford over Chevy type of bias- not much substance behind the preference...) but that Citizen is just awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank

Long Island Watch put up a great review...


----------



## 72BSXII

Excellent value @ $99.00


----------



## Grim Tuesday

What do you guys think about the white dial? I'm trying to figure out if I can get it as a "chameleon" that can be a dress watch with a black strap and a casual minimalist/bauhaus with a perlon. Thoughts? My biggest hangup is the slight cream color of the dial and the day/date.

Citizen Automatic Watch with Black Leather Strap #NH8350-08B


----------



## allanzzz

Waiting for you to get it and post a review.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## kilipeti

Phariance said:


> Here it is on the leather


Oh my god that is absolutely gorgeous! Really nice pictures also!
Can you tell me what kind of leather band is that?


----------



## eco-drive

Phariance said:


> Here it is on the leather
> 
> View attachment 10525378
> 
> View attachment 10525386


I have one enroute, hopefully arrives his Monday. Do you mind telling us which brand strap and where you bought it.

Also if anyone knows which specific miyota 8200 is in the watch, can you please post it here... thanks


----------



## Hale color

Good looking watch + great price, would give serious consideration if it also hacked.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickstar

Phariance said:


> ok thanks, good to know about the movement. I was intially attracted to this watch because of the nice textured blue dial. Think it would go really well on a brown leather strap too. And so cheap!


Hey, I am getting this watch, do you have any photos with the brown leather strap, it was also my thought exactly 

Scrap that, should of looked at your other posts first


----------



## flame2000

Phariance said:


> My Citizen NH8350 came in today from Long Island Watches. Unbelievable for the price
> 
> http://www.longislandwatch.com/Citiz...nh8350-59l.htm
> 
> View attachment 10503002
> 
> 
> I'll post more pics when i have it changed to a leather strap


That dial is stunning! I wish Seiko comes out with such a dial on this diver watches!


----------



## kilipeti

kilipeti said:


> Oh my god that is absolutely gorgeous! Really nice pictures also!
> Can you tell me what kind of leather band is that?


I just got myself a similar one, I think it compliments the watch nicely!


----------

